# Timelapse Photography/Video



## 8foot6inchRod (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey guys, anyone else into timelapse photography?

Here's a link to quick, under-5-minutes-long timelapse video (not made by me): http://vimeo.com/50774025

I would love to have me a motion controller and slider. For now, all I have is a tripod and an SD Card loaded with Magic Lantern so I can use the intervalometer feature.

Here's my first timelapse vid, of my aquarium: http://youtu.be/WZe4AnBSVYE
Details are in the video info.


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

Cool! It was fun watching the snails.


----------



## 8foot6inchRod (Sep 18, 2011)

SaltyNC said:


> Cool! It was fun watching the snails.


I know! They kind of steal the show in a timelapse, don't they? For some reason they are pretty hilarious sped up like that.


----------

